# george, my little soldier



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Today I made the decision to let George go to Rainbow Bridge. The vet came out to him about mid-day and I held him in my arms while he passed away. He was very "flat" this morning and cold, the vet said he was "shutting down". I could not face seeing him that way so the decision was made. I feel so sad, empty and heartsore. I held him when he entered the world and when he left it, my life was enriched by his spirited terrier charm and I miss him already. God bless my little soldier. xxxxxx


----------



## Clare&Oscar (Aug 15, 2009)

So sorry, and I just left a message on the social group to enjoy every moment you have with him. Such a difficult decision to make but I'm sure it was the right one.


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

so sorry to hear your news!
dont' know the story of ''' your little soldier '''
never ever an easy decision, but we make it for them!!
thought's are with you... take care...R.I.P George, run run run........


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Aww I'm sorry hun. He looked a cheeky little chap! Gorgeous face  

R.I.P little one xxx


----------



## kello82 (Jan 22, 2010)

aw im sorry that it was George's time to go 
know that he appreciates that you loved him enough to not let him suffer.

i am glad that he got to leave this world from your arms, our kitty Mikki went the same way, and to me, that is the most loving gesture we can give them. to shower them with love until the last second 

may he have awesome days spent at the bridge xox little cutie


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

i feel so sorry for you the way you told the story of georges passing,it is so heartrendering, he was a adorable terrier and i felt the same when i lost mine, i felt a warth a closness near is grave that day, its such a great loss
for you, times only young, but hell remain in your life forever
they say that time may mend a broken heart, but memories will live forever in our hearts,
run free george to the bridge
now your a angel in doggie heaven
love wendy517 xxx


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

RIP George:crying:
Hugs to you Pickle.


----------



## Emma Kuma (Mar 20, 2010)

Thinking of you Pickle, never an easy thing to have to do, but at least you were with him for it  xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beloved George. You gave him the final gift of love, to end his suffering.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

God bless xx

RIP


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

SO sorry for you loss. I 've been following your posts about George and my heart is aching for you.
I've been in your place and it is the hardest thing I have ever had to do 

RIP sweet George xx


----------



## lovaspringer (Feb 18, 2010)

aww,im so sorry for your loss,i share your greif, i had to do the exact same on tues for our meg,its the hardest thing ever letting go,but at the same time,the kindest,our pets dont need a voice to tell us what they want, us being their mums and dads, know. and we know when their tierd ,we may have lost, but rainbow bridge has gained another angel and thats where your little george is love.i have made a little garden for meg and planted a small weeping willow, as thats all iv done since she went,but each time it blooms ill smile and think of her,i hope soon all his memories will make you smile again.R.I.P.GEORGE.XXXXX


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you my friends. For a little lad he has left a big hole.


----------



## Blutiluca (Apr 2, 2010)

Thinking of George and you x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im so sorry for your loss. R.I.P George


----------

